# tundra warr



## rancherman84

so will it void the factory warr if i put a plow on a tundra?dealer told me it will not,but they want me to buy the truck.also they recomend fisher plows,i'm fine with fisher but i've always thought fishers where very heavy plows.fine on a 3/4 or 1 ton but not a half ton.
i currently run a 92 F-250HD diesel with a 8 foot western proplow,just do my and my familys driveways.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

First issue is plow:

Snoway makes a 29" High Blade, in 8' Wide that comes in at 568# (10# more then the 7'6") ~700# Ballast Required.
Blizzard makes a 29" High Blade, in 8' Wide that comes in at 476# (11#s more then the 7'6") ~ 600# Ballast Required.
Fisher only recommends a 7'6" SD which is 26" High Blade, and is 487# with ~ 500# Ballast Required.
Boss makes a 7'6" Sport Duty which is 26" High Blade, and is 421#s with ~ 200#s Ballast Required.
Meyes only makes a 6'8" plow commercially rated which is undersized.
Western doesn't have a Commercial rated blade that they would recommend.

If it were me, I'd look at what your purpose is. First I wouldn't go smaller then a 7'6" Blade. Your truck will be too wide that you at least want 7'6" to push your tracks. Then dtermine if you have a plow, will it be used as a money maker or simply a snow shovel. Less wear and tear the better, and go residential if thats your intent. But for the investment of a plow, I'd lookat turning it into the money maker and getting a commercial plow. Then I'd look at an 8' Plow and choose Blizzard or Snoway. Blizzard is lighter, but has a lower hitch mounting system which some don't like. Snoways a little more money, but includes Down Pressure which is great for dealing with Ice, etc.

In the end, see if you can have your dealer find another plow dealer sharing this info and they might be happy with you since your steering them towards plows that will produce more with less wear.


----------



## blueline38

I agree with carcrazed, you need to decide what your going to use the plow for. My plow is seriously small and I have taken plenty of razzing for it but I have no complaints. I do my driveway, my neighbors and sometimes my parents. My plow weighs 250# and is no wear or tear on the front suspension. Your selection def. comes down to what you are looking to do with the plow.


----------



## matts27

rancherman84;714621 said:


> so will it void the factory warr if i put a plow on a tundra?dealer told me it will not,but they want me to buy the truck.also they recomend fisher .


Won't void the warranty BUT they can try to say that you caused the damage or wear to their warrantied parts .... ie. ball joints, tie rods, bearings, u-joints...etc. They have to prove that your plow damaged their components, never had Toyota try that with anything I've warrantied and I've had my truck re-aligned, new front brakes and new rear springs Warrantied by them FREE of charge. Hope this helps


----------



## FINE LAWNS

rancherman84;714621 said:


> so will it void the factory warr if i put a plow on a tundra?dealer told me it will not,but they want me to buy the truck.also they recomend fisher plows,i'm fine with fisher but i've always thought fishers where very heavy plows.fine on a 3/4 or 1 ton but not a half ton.
> i currently run a 92 F-250HD diesel with a 8 foot western proplow,just do my and my familys driveways.


A toyota it's to prety to plow with. use truck with cojones,your f250 is a fine truck I like the 97 f350 compact and powerfull.wesportwesport


----------



## rancherman84

the tundra is a nice looking truck!,and i love my ford,but its time for her to go down the road,with the price of diesel,and the truck body getting really bad.
i like the toyotas,dad has one with the 5.7 and i really like the way it drives.i have two boys so its time for a extended cab as well.i only plow my driveway,and three others,with my current 8 foot western i can have them all done within a half to hours time.i just cant see an 8 foot blade on halfton really.i think i want go down to a 7'6.i loved my fisher on my 84 ford,liked the tripedge as oppossed to the whole blade folding over.dont have any snoway or blizzard around here,but western and fisher are close and are good dealers.buddy has a boss v-plow on his f-350,does boss make a 7'6 v-plow?that would be sweet,all my drives are north/south and drift bad enough that i have a hard time getting them open with my current western,mostly cause it just hits the snow and bounces up over the snow.that is where my old fisher would shine because of its weight.
anyway its nice to know the dealer wasnt blowing smoke about the warr.said ford,chevy,dodge will void the warr.any truth to that?


----------



## metallihockey88

rancherman84;716011 said:


> the tundra is a nice looking truck!,and i love my ford,but its time for her to go down the road,with the price of diesel,and the truck body getting really bad.
> i like the toyotas,dad has one with the 5.7 and i really like the way it drives.i have two boys so its time for a extended cab as well.i only plow my driveway,and three others,with my current 8 foot western i can have them all done within a half to hours time.i just cant see an 8 foot blade on halfton really.i think i want go down to a 7'6.i loved my fisher on my 84 ford,liked the tripedge as oppossed to the whole blade folding over.dont have any snoway or blizzard around here,but western and fisher are close and are good dealers.buddy has a boss v-plow on his f-350,does boss make a 7'6 v-plow?that would be sweet,all my drives are north/south and drift bad enough that i have a hard time getting them open with my current western,mostly cause it just hits the snow and bounces up over the snow.that is where my old fisher would shine because of its weight.
> anyway its nice to know the dealer wasnt blowing smoke about the warr.said ford,chevy,dodge will void the warr.any truth to that?


yes, boss does make a 7'6 v-plow and bet it would look sweet on a tundra


----------



## rancherman84

metallihockey88;716044 said:


> yes, boss does make a 7'6 v-plow and bet it would look sweet on a tundra


boy now you got me thinking!


----------



## BKFC255

Yes the boss V comes in a 7'6" and a local dealer in Johnstown had one on a new tundra. not sure how well it held it since was parked and the plow was down. but i have seen one and it cant be any worse than a guy in town that has one an a sb rc gmc last generation body style and the truck has held it well for at least three years now and he plows commericaly with it mostly drives which is what you are looking at it doing.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

The Boss V is 700#s. Nice V Plow and one of the lightest, but it would be too much plow to hang over that front end. 600#s is pushing it IMO. Seeing as you don't need a Compact Truck's Plow, but don't need a Full size 29" Blade either, go inbetween.

The weight of the plow in clearing snow is one thing, but Snoway's Down Pressure would put more pressure down on the blade then any big plow would simply do the hydraulic motor's Down Pressure. You'd be surprised what a smaller Snoway could do to a larger Boss/Western/Meyer/Blizzard/Fisher. That said, Compare Blades roughly 24"-26" in height.

You really have 4 options and go ~ 7'6" wide:
Blizzard - 720LT - 7'2", 23'5" Blade Height Weight 370# ~ 0# Ballst.
Everything below is 26" Blade Height and 7'6"
Snoway - 26 7'6" - Weight 451#s (includes DP) ~300#s Ballast Required.
Fisher - 7'6" SD - 487# with ~ 500# Ballast Required.
Boss - 7'6" Sport Duty - 421#s with ~ 200#s Ballast Required.

Out of those, I'd probably size Blizzard only because the Snoways DP is valuable but you'd never know unless you've used it. But seeing that your are only doing family, if its not perfect your not going to get chewed out by "clients." Then go Blizzard and save the wear and tear on your front end. Down Pressure is great for simulating weight on the cutting edge for when you have ICE where a regular blade twice its weight would simply roll over it.

Now since Snoway or Blizzard aren't around you, I'd go Boss as its the lighter of the 2 plows. Have the Dealer do it, and then buy the truck, so the plow gets financed as well


----------



## rancherman84

yes i agree the v-plow is way to heavy.i dont want to destroy the truck cause i'm have it along time.i also agree i will finance the plow with the truck.so i'm gonna pic either fisher or boss,straight blade but 7'6".buddy at work has a boss 7'6" on his chevy half ton and LOVES it.says its very easy to hook and unhook,he added the extra spring and shock to his and said it makes a huge difference.
so why is there that much ballast difference between the two for only 66 lbs wieght difference?besides being physicaly heavier the fisher must be mounted out futher on the frame?
thanks for all the replys guys.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

The problem is once you reach a certain weight, the ballast amount isn't linear. Secondly each manufacturers frame, lights, accesories, etc. weigh different. By the time the entire package is done, the amounts are different.

I'd simply add some timbrens since they help when you reach max load. Carry 4-50# bags of sallt and thats your ballast  Go with the Boss in this scenario, can't even consider the Fisher if you look at the stats. I bet if you had someone close by with the Blizzard, than that would be no load on your truck. The snoway is the best, but again, you have to use one and really see the differnce.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

I bought a 08 Tundra in the fall and put a 7'6" Boss Standard Duty plow on it. The warranty is not effected, as long as the plow is reccomended to fit the truck by the manufacturer. The tundra handles it with ease and plows awesome. The engine is a beast. The one I bought is a 5.7l regular cab with a short short box, it's awesome for driveways.


----------



## KingDuramax

I am a Toyota technician. We have plenty of customers with Tundras with plows on them. We only see them for oil changes. I wouldnt be afraid of putting a plow on one. Never seen anything about warrenty being voided on one. We usually have one on the lot with a plow as a matter of fact.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

ChicagoPlower;718671 said:


> I bought a 08 Tundra in the fall and put a 7'6" Boss Standard Duty plow on it... The one I bought is a 5.7l regular cab with a short short box, it's awesome for driveways.


ChicagoPlower,
Can you post some pictures of your Tundra with the plow on it?


----------



## basher

We've put units on a couple tundras and they have handle them fine. Did an 08 a couple weeks ago. 29 series Snoway, a 6 cubic foot spreader and a set of timbrens. Sweet set up. I was impressed by the trucks ability to carry the blade. We've installed the 26 series and the 29 series on these truck with the blessings of the factory (both Toyota and Snoway.)


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

How far away is the closest Sno-way dealer from you?


----------



## ChicagoPlower

I haven't taken any pictures of the truck with the plow on it, I will the next time I hook it up. The way it's been snowing this year, it should be soon.


----------



## rancherman84

CarCrazed4Life;720681 said:


> How far away is the closest Sno-way dealer from you?


there is one in auburn,ny that i didnt know about.


----------



## santaclause

I have a tundra no plow but have seen several around watertown ny with boss v's on them I have only seen in person boss plows on the tundras and they were all V's and seemed to be handling them very well I might add beter than some big three trucks I have seen


----------



## adksnowo

santaclause;721373 said:


> I have a tundra no plow but have seen several around watertown ny with boss v's on them I have only seen in person boss plows on the tundras and they were all V's and seemed to be handling them very well I might add beter than some big three trucks I have seen


If they hold up in the Watertown snow belt area, Tundras w/ plows will hold up anywhere. In H20 town a truck plows more in 1 season than most other eastern trucks do in 5 years. Wear & tear on the amount of snow is pretty great in Lake Effect areas.


----------

